# Ahh...The TRUTH is Coming Out About WHO Murdered ( Ordered It ) JFK. I Predict His VP LBJ Gave The Order !!!!!



## thirteenknots (Dec 15, 2022)

Intel Insider Tells Tucker Carlson the CIA Was Involved in Assassination of John F. Kennedy (rumble.com)


----------

